# If you could attend only one Field shoot on the East Coast...



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

What would it be? 

Due to lack of paid time off at work, money, vacation, and various other obligations, I'm probably only going to be able to attend one big shoot in 2010. If you lived in Southwest Virginia (literally the low left tip of the state) then what would be the one shoot you wouldn't miss? 

I'm sure a lot of you are going to say the Hillbilly but I'd like to know who else just puts on a humdinger of a shoot. And I'm not against the Hillbilly shoot if that's what gets the votes, it's just a long way.

I don't really want to drive more than about 6-8 hours tops and would love to drive less.

So what do you guys think?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

RchurE said:


> What would it be?
> 
> Due to lack of paid time off at work, money, vacation, and various other obligations, I'm probably only going to be able to attend one big shoot in 2010. If you lived in Southwest Virginia (literally the low left tip of the state) then what would be the one shoot you wouldn't miss?
> 
> ...


The Big apple shoot at Buggs island 4th of July weekend is a darn good one too.

Jarlicker's archery extragavanza in Durham NC (date TBD but somewhere early in May) is also a hoot. And the best field course within 4 hours of you for sure...

I'll also throw in the Hillbilly as an awfully good time. That's the one I don't miss each year, but mostly because its the only time I get to see a bunch of my non-NC archery Buddies...


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

RchurE said:


> What would it be?
> 
> Due to lack of paid time off at work, money, vacation, and various other obligations, I'm probably only going to be able to attend one big shoot in 2010. If you lived in Southwest Virginia (literally the low left tip of the state) then what would be the one shoot you wouldn't miss?
> 
> ...



Buggs island(Big Apple) is a GREAT shoot to attend its a blast with lots of festivities... Most likely will replace the hillbilly for me from here out striclty due to distance.... 6hr to cumberland 1.5hr to buggs island


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

The Hillbilly gets my vote, but now that they have changed the date I may also go check out the Bugs island shoot now that I won't have to choose 1 or the other.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Buggs island(Big Apple) is a GREAT shoot to attend its a blast with lots of festivities...


Okay, 'splain it to me...never heard of it. :wink:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

this may be a bit on the long side of the drive for ya, maybe even too far.

the bigfoot classic

http://blackknightbowbenders.com/2index.html


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

This year I would say the Mid-Atlantic outdoor at Eutaw Forest in MD. Because it's so close. Also I would put the Hillbilly Shoot.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hillbilly, no question. :cheers: :archer: :darkbeer:

(but... never shot Buggs Island) :noidea:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

How about the Field Championship at Bear Creek this year? :wink:

Let me know what you decide...may have to take a road trip :thumb:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Since I've never been to any of the other shoots mentioned, my vote is for The HillBilly Shoot. It's well worth the 9 hour drive for me to go to. 

:thumb:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

X Hunter said:


> Buggs island(Big Apple) is a GREAT shoot to attend its a blast with lots of festivities... Most likely will replace the hillbilly for me from here out striclty due to distance.... 6hr to cumberland 1.5hr to buggs island


Don't be like that Brad.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*I guess besides the expense of travel you have to weigh the challenge of the terrain at the tournament you are wanting to shoot. I do not believe you can find a more diverse terrain than at the HillBilly at Cumberland, MD. on the East Coast in your area. It will take you to the highest HIGH and the flattest LOW and everything in between.
DCWC in North Carolina has a lot of target presentations but without the challenge of the really steep hill shots, but you will have the opportunity to shoot more different targets than most can handle in a day.
I have never shot Bug Island but have heard good reports of their challenging target presentations.

Good Luck wherever you shoot this summer........*

.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Can you guys post links to any of these shoots???


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

2-STROKE said:


> Can you guys post links to any of these shoots???




```

```
if this link works, look at the last 6 on page one...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/search.php?searchid=20049886

hillbilly 2009

Xhunter won't drive 6 hours,...:zip:....

but three yrs running, i drive 16 for this one !


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

DHawk2 said:


> How about the Field Championship at Bear Creek this year? :wink:
> 
> Let me know what you decide...may have to take a road trip :thumb:


Oh I'm bound and determined to make at least one road trip with you guys this summer man. If the good Lord is willing and the creek don't rise we're gonna make something happen. 

I'd love more info on the Buggs Island shoot. Seems I remember dad and some guys going to shoot there one year but I couldn't make it. 

Anybody have a link to the address for the club there or anything? I couldn't find much on the web. Although being on the weekend of the 4th, that one may be tough due to family obligations. Maybe we head toward Durham?


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> if this link works, look at the last 6 on page one...
> ...


Linky no worky. :no:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I think you, me, Phelps and Hall would have a great time together no matter where we went. We will have most score ranges covered: 5-teens all the way to 556+....I got the lower 500's covered


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

X Hunter said:


> Buggs island(Big Apple) is a GREAT shoot to attend its a blast with lots of festivities... Most likely will replace the hillbilly for me from here out striclty due to distance.... 6hr to cumberland 1.5hr to buggs island


Deffinatly the the Big Apple this year since it's probably the last year they have it


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Deffinatly the the Big Apple this year since it's probably the last year they have it


Why is that x-y???


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

psargeant said:


> Why is that x-y???


The usual lack of help to get ready for the shoot and no backing form the gun side of the club


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Defiantly Buggs Island, great shoot and great people to be around, but I may also get to the hillbilly this year because I heard they were thinking about changing the weekend they have their shoot. And for the link to Buggs
[email protected]
Terry:darkbeer:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

tabarch said:


> Defiantly Buggs Island, great shoot and great people to be around, but I may also get to the hillbilly this year because I heard they were thinking about changing the weekend they have their shoot. And for the link to Buggs
> [email protected]
> Terry:darkbeer:


Yeah Cumberland changed the week end of the Hillbilly to the week end of June 25th because there were too many people who couldn't make the shoot due to it always being the week end of the 4th.

So now it looks like everyone who is afraid of the HILL is going to have to come up with a new excuse as to why they CAN'T make it. The whole Holiday familly obligation excuse is now out:tongue:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> Yeah Cumberland changed the week end of the Hillbilly to the week end of June 25th because there were too many people who couldn't make the shoot due to it always being the week end of the 4th.
> 
> So now it looks like everyone who is afraid of the HILL is going to have to come up with a new excuse as to why they CAN'T make it. The whole Holiday familly obligation excuse is now out:tongue:


I'm quite excited about making that trip this year. That is one of only two "Must Be At" events on my archery calendar this year. Heard to much about it to miss it since it's not on the Fourth anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

RchurE said:


> Oh I'm bound and determined to make at least one road trip with you guys this summer man. If the good Lord is willing and the creek don't rise we're gonna make something happen.
> 
> I'd love more info on the Buggs Island shoot. Seems I remember dad and some guys going to shoot there one year but I couldn't make it.
> 
> Anybody have a link to the address for the club there or anything? I couldn't find much on the web. Although being on the weekend of the 4th, that one may be tough due to family obligations. *Maybe we head toward Durham*?


If you head out any early for Durham, make sure to drop me a line, we can hit Yadkin and Stick and Wheel on your way there... You'll be driving right past S+W (you can see it from I-40 if you know where to look) and Yadkin is only a hop skip and jump from there...


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

You all have to check out the IFAA North American Field Archery Championship in Homestead, Florida. It is usually the second weekend in December. Everglades Archers has a beautiful range and they do an awesome job with the shoot. It probably is the best shoot/course you've never been to.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

I haven't seen anything on mentioned website about the Buggs Island shoot July 4th weekend. We need more info.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

TANC said:


> I haven't seen anything on mentioned website about the Buggs Island shoot July 4th weekend. We need more info.


Here you go TANC

http://www.vbarchers.com/new_page_14.htm

I may head over there Friday, shoot Saturday Morning then head out...


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

Yadkin Field Archery

Yadkinville, North Carolina

NCFAA State Outdoor Championship

August 28th and August 29th Two thousand and Ten​

:cow::cow::cow::cow::cow::cow::cow::cow::cow:​


----------

